# Islam the religion of peace



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.washtimes.com/world/20050929 ... -6619r.htm

Are they just so fun loving :eyeroll:

An Islamic guide on how to beat your wife
By Isambard Wilkinson
LONDON DAILY TELEGRAPH
Published September 29, 2005

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MADRID -- An imam who wrote a book on how to beat your wife without leaving marks on her body has been ordered by a judge in Spain to study the country's constitution. 
The judge told Mohamed Kamal Mustafa, imam of a mosque in the southern resort of Fuengirola, to spend six months studying three articles of the constitution and the universal declaration of human rights. 
Mr. Mustafa was sentenced to 15 months in jail and fined about $2,600 last year after being found guilty of inciting violence against women. 
A judge released him after 22 days in jail on the condition that he undertake a re-education course. 
The Spanish government has set up a commission to find ways for the Muslim community to regulate itself. A central recommendation is that imams speak Spanish and have a basic knowledge of human rights and Spanish law. 
In his book "Women in Islam," published four years ago, Mr. Mustafa wrote that verbal warnings followed by a period of sexual inactivity could be used to discipline a disobedient wife. 
If that failed, he argued that, according to Islamic law, beatings could be judiciously administered. 
*"The blows should be concentrated on the hands and feet using a rod that is thin and light so that it does not leave scars or bruises on the body," he wrote. * 
uke: uke: 
Mr. Mustafa's lessons, which he must pay for, will be taught by teachers from Malaga University. 
According to La Vanguardia newspaper, he will have to study articles 10, 14 and 15 of the constitution. The first two address "the dignity of a person and inviolable rights" and states "all Spaniards are equal before the law." 
The third one states "the moral and physical integrity of a person in no case can be submitted to torture nor inhuman or degrading punishments or treatment."


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Bob, where do you come up with this garbage? If we wanted to read this kind of crap we could just go to the National Enquirer! Chris, where are you? You need to moderate the moderator! This is one of the dumbest posts I have ever seen! We have kinko people in America and they only deserve time behind bars! Are you trying to encourage anti Islamic discussion?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

DJ, I got to go along with you on this one. You only have to look at the Conrad Hoeven thread. Ron wrote some pretty interesting stuff and the come Bobm with his philosphy's that all Liberals are commie,pinko,**** bs


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you are both incapable of reading or equate the washington times with the national inquirerer, I can't help you.

Thats the problem with liberals can't stand the truth so shoot the messenger :eyeroll:

DJ you're an admitted communist so I understand your dismay at the truth. I am surprised at G/O though, his statement



> Ron wrote some pretty interesting stuff and the come Bobm with his philosphy's that all Liberals are commie,pinko,**** bs


is a lie, which is actually consistant with the G/O mentality, so I guess I shouldn't be suprised :eyeroll:

all anyone has to do is read my posts and they will see not only did I not say the things he accuses me of, that I was highly and equally critical of conservatives for their pork loving ways.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

What you should also have added to this post is how strong the woman's sufferage movement is in Spain. It is not just a religious topic. I just returned from there this year, it is a wonderful place to travel and I would love to live there for awhile.

Every American could learn something from travelling abroad...LIBERALS & CONSERVATIVES !!!! After traveling internationally for extend periods of time, I will never again say insultingly that foreigners should know english if they are in our country. I invtie all of you to visit a foreign country and speak no or limited natural language. I guarantee you will learn a higher appreciation for foreign peoples and their cultures. That being said though, in order to contribute to a society you need to learn the language to communicate, but it is allot easier to put someone down when you have little compassion because you have never been on the other side of the fence! We have all been guilty of judging someone because they do not speak english well, but we have no idea how long that they have been in the US, how long they will stay...etc.

This is a little farther of topic, but in summary Spain is a wonderful place, yes there is a need for more woman's rights, but it is being adressed and has made great strides. I just think that if you are going to make a post like that, you had better know more about the subject than just what you read in the Washington Post....The Times or whomever you trust as a source. I mean no quarrek Bob, just explaining my experience from Spain. [/img]


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Is the article factual or not?

Its not about Spain, its about Islamist culture, a culture well know for its abusive treatment of women.

I'm actaully surprised anyone would go to defense of a culture that mistreats women


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Bobm, Thanks you just proved the point DJ was trying to make. The moderator needs to be moderated. You see Bob calling people names etc. well is against the forum rules so I've been told. Think about it Bob.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Another lie I didn't call you a name either I said you lied and you did, twice in a row now. The truth ain't in you is it. :eyeroll:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Now Bobm did you not call DJ an admitted communist? Now I did not say you called me a name just a liar and that does not count I guess.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thats right I did, he is ( an admitted communist)

In the farm tax thread DJ said



> Sales taxes are unfair taxes for low income people who have to pay the same rate as others who have more ability to pay


*Karl Marx said "* to each according to their need and from each according to their ability"

In the farm tax thread DJ said


> "A progressive tax is a fairer tax because those are the very people who can afford to pay"


*Karl Marx said *" to each according to their need and from each according to their ability"

Get it, g/o??? I'm assuming you know who Karl Marx is :wink:

Its just the way he sees things, emotionally, it matters not that the article about Islam is accurate, all that matters is its not PC.

G/O you are a liar, you stated I said something I did not, which is a lie, making you a liar, thats so simple even you should be able to admit it. 
You want to call me out about something I say fine, but don't invent some BS especially on a board where everyone can read it and see the truth for themselves. Talk about a stupid thing to do. :withstupid:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

WOW I can't believe this.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> You only have to look at the Conrad Hoeven thread. Ron wrote some pretty interesting stuff and the come Bobm with his philosphy's that all Liberals are commie,pinko,**** bs


Gee .............. I thought I had missed some good reading or at least interesting reading in the Hoven thread. So I went back and read all of Bobm's posts again. All I saw from him were quotes from articles by others. I didn't see the word commie in there from him. Didn't see the word pinko either. Ditto for the word ****. So I was wondering g/o if you might be so kind as to point out those sections where those words were use by Bobm. Or was that a exaggeration of your imagination which in Oklahoma we have another term for which I'm sure you would probable complain to the moderator about.............


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For the life of me I can't see why this argument started. I guess I looked at the original post as information which I must judge as accurate or not. I welcome the chance to judge all information. Ignorance of the enemy is very dangerous. Islam may not be the enemy, but the radical portion of it is. We need to know every aspect of their culture if we are to deal with them successfully. The mothers who say "if you can't say something nice don't say anything at all" are raising mush headed little fools. It's a nice ideal, but not very realistic in this world. It leads to the old cliché if you don't stand for something you will fall for anything.

I would ask each of you who cherish the first amendment, that many people have sacrificee for, do you think it supports freedom of speech for only a few or for all. I will guarantee you it isn't just so Rooster can crow.

In no way can I see where Bobm was promoting hate of Islamic people. Many people don't understand their culture or values. Admittedly, and I think Bob will agree, this represents a segment of the Islamic culture not all Islamic people, but it may give some insight into why they treat us the way they do.

Don't whine guys, you attacked without provocation. A very derogatory, belittling attack too I might add. If you don't like what Bob copied and posted, don't read it. Trying to shame someone to curtail their opinions is a cheap shot. Rooster, if you want to see who started this mud slinging go look in a mirror. It is apparent that you want to run someone down who does not agree with whatever it is you believe. I also believe unfounded attacks should not occur so this thread is locked.

I would ask everyone to consider this - when a person copies and posts something there is a very high chance that it doesn't reflect exactly what they believe. It may reflect very little of what they believe. It is presented for your consideration, or to support what they may or may not believe in entirety.

Rooster, I went back and read some of your posts


> Yeah, you can't take it too personal. If you want to get blasted by a bunch of opinionated Basta..'s just be a centrist and go tangle with a bunch of republicans on the politcal forum! And here again I'm just kidding!


 and I think your sense of humor is different than mine.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://news.scotsman.com/topics.cfm?tid ... 2168022005

killing school girls this week :eyeroll: those fun loving Muslim facists really like the old kid killing routine

won't things be great when Iran has a nuke, their president just this week stated its his goal to kill everyone in Israel, but of course our politically correct cannot handle the truth.....


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

thats pretty crazy... he should be shot because hes sick in the head


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you flip on the television today, you will be greeted by report after report about the Muslim homicide bombings in Jordan that insinuates that our policy in Iraq is solely to blame. If we hadn't deposed Saddam Hussein all would be sweetness, sunshine, blue skies and green lights throughout the Middle East. Two goals at work here:

1.) To inoculate and excuse the Muslim murderers of any and all responsibility for their actions. Hell ... let's not even call them Muslims! You see this at work in France too. All those riots there are because France just hasn't assimilated those poor "disadvantaged" youths.

2.) Carrying it a step further ... It's George W. Bush's fault. Remember, anytime a Muslim anywhere in the world takes the life of another human being, it's Bush's fault...you know, because we're in Iraq.

Also, notice the entry of Richard Clarke into the coverage. According to Saint Richard, all of these attacks are happening at the behest of Al-Qaeda....due to our presence in Iraq. So the media laps it up...convinced that hey...if we would just stop making them mad, they would stop killing innocent people. Remember, offending a Muslim is a crime punishable by death.

Never mind the fact that these attacks have nothing to do with Iraq...the Islamic murderers that pulled the rip cord under their vests and took the proverbial eternal celestial desert sand nap did so not because of Iraq, but because they hate all non-believers. To the fundamentalist Muslims, if you do not worship Allah, you must be either converted, subjugated or killed.

Oh...and we weren't in Iraq on September 11, 2001...yet the Islamic terrorists still struck. What was their excuse then? uke:

The people who shot those school children in the back in Chechnya were ... *Muslims.*

The people who cut off the heads of those Christian school girls in Indonesia were ...* Muslims.*

The sniper who terrorized the Washington beltway area a few years ago was a .... *Muslim.*

The people who flew those jets into the World Trade Towers and the Pentagon were ... *Muslims.*

The people who invaded those American-built schools in Baghdad and killed the teachers were ... *Muslims.*

The so-called "pirates" who attacked that Miami-based cruise ship off the coast of Africa were ... *Muslims.*

The people who are rioting in Paris, shooting at police and paramedics, are ...* Muslims.*The people who are rioting and burning cars in Germany are ... *Muslims.*
some gleeming examples of MUSLIMS

http://www.homestead.com/prosites-prs/m ... rance.html

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/co ... 22,00.html

One of the first things you should do if you want to stay alive and healthy is to identify the people out there who want you dead. Pay attention.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

hey g/o and DJROOSTER, if you where woman ware would you rather live , IRAN or England.
Northdakotakid I traveled to Italy to visit my relatives as I am of Italian Irish decent,And I disagree with you. After seeing how arrogant and uninformed Europeans are I wonder why we even put up with them. I had an argument with Italians that thought FORD moter company was Italian!!!!!! And no they did not have an English channel or anybody else who cared that I could not speak the language so you know what I did, yes in the two months I was their I learned enought Italian to hold basic conversation.
P.S I kissed the ground when I got home.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Jay Leno said last night the French were considering pulling out of France. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The french are having meetings to decide who to appoint as leader to surrender to the muslims :lol:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Jay Leno said "the onlyt time the French won a war was during the French Revolution. But then they were actually fighting themselves".

Jay also said "The last time the French wanted help from the US, the Germans were sipping tea under the Iffel Tower."


----------

